# How much did you spend in sample libraries until now?



## HarmonyCore (Jun 26, 2020)

My number is 6K
What about you?


----------



## Ivan M. (Jun 26, 2020)

maybe about 2500 euros, including synths and fx


----------



## HarmonyCore (Jun 26, 2020)

Ivan M. said:


> maybe about 2500 euros, including synths and fx



in US dollars here


----------



## Mornats (Jun 26, 2020)

Don't ask awkward questions


----------



## HarmonyCore (Jun 26, 2020)

Mornats said:


> Don't ask awkward questions



Why? it's the off topic threads


----------



## TomislavEP (Jun 26, 2020)

Certainly more than I should have, considering my often limited budget. I do keep a regularly updated spreadsheet inventory, especially for Kontakt libraries, but I'm still somewhat reluctant to calculate the grand total. Even with the fact that I never purchase anything without a substantial discount.


----------



## HarmonyCore (Jun 26, 2020)

TomislavEP said:


> Certainly more than I should have, considering my often limited budget. I do keep a regularly updated spreadsheet inventory, especially for Kontakt libraries, but I'm still somewhat reluctant to calculate the grand total. Even with the fact that I never purchase anything without a substantial discount.



Oh yes, the 6K that I mentioned? from sales and discounts !! the real price is 13K without a sale


----------



## Mornats (Jun 26, 2020)

HarmonyCore said:


> Why? it's the off topic threads


In case I look it up and find out how much I've spent


----------



## HarmonyCore (Jun 26, 2020)

Mornats said:


> In case I look it up and find out how much I've spent



How much? lol


----------



## MartinH. (Jun 26, 2020)

I don't know for sure, but I estimate a little over 2k €. I think I'm getting better and better at resisting FOMO during sales.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jun 26, 2020)

too much! about 4/5K I think. but hey - its our passion. a good e-bike or other hobbies cost the same or much more. so - who cares?! 😉 🤷‍♂️ 🥰


----------



## HarmonyCore (Jun 26, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> I don't know for sure, but I estimate a little over 2k €. I think I'm getting better and better at resisting FOMO during sales.



Me too.
The better the consciousness of your bank account, the better the resistance.


----------



## HarmonyCore (Jun 26, 2020)

Sunny Schramm said:


> too much! about 4/5K I think. but hey - its our passion. a good e-bike or other hobbies cost the same or much more. so - who cares?! 😉 🤷‍♂️ 🥰



Exactly, but sometimes I ask myself if I can do something good with all these libraries or is it just a waste of cash. Then, I convinced myself that even if I can't do anything good with them, they are just there forever waiting for you to come up with something.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jun 26, 2020)

HarmonyCore said:


> Exactly, but sometimes I ask myself if I can do something good with all these libraries or is it just a waste of cash. Then, I convinced myself that even if I can't do anything good with them, they are just there forever waiting for you to come up with something.



Right... I often feel bad for buying new libraries because I do/did not much with the ones I already own and I just got a little pension. I try every day but my health wont let me do more than play around with some instruments for some minutes before I have to lay down again. But when you have the right one in these minutes minutes can feel like hours ❤ And I´m a geek and nerd - I have to check out new things by myself. Even when I have to make some owe. I dont have much fun in life since cancer - so I want to enjoy the good times as best as I can with the things I care about the most...


----------



## Delboy (Jun 26, 2020)

Too much and these deals still keep coming ... it is this forum and the recommendations that do not help - it makes me buy more.


----------



## asherpope (Jun 26, 2020)

Sunny Schramm said:


> Right... I often feel bad for buying new libraries because I do/did not much with the ones I already own and I just got a little pension. I try every day but my health wont let me do more than play around with some instruments for some minutes before I have to lay down again. But when you have the right one in these minutes minutes can feels like hours ❤ And I´m a geek and nerd - I have to check out new things by myself. Even when I have to make some owe. I dont have much fun in life since cancer - so I want to enjoy the good times as best as I can with the things I care about the most...


Sorry to hear about your situation. Just out of curiosity what's on your sample library wish list?


----------



## HarmonyCore (Jun 26, 2020)

Sunny Schramm said:


> Right... I often feel bad for buying new libraries because I do/did not much with the ones I already own and I just got a little pension. I try every day but my health wont let me do more than play around with some instruments for some minutes before I have to lay down again. But when you have the right one in these minutes minutes can feels like hours ❤ And I´m a geek and nerd - I have to check out new things by myself. Even when I have to make some owe. I dont have much fun in life since cancer - so I want to enjoy the good times as best as I can with the things I care about the most...



10000 % true man !!! Enjoy every single second. Heck !! buy an arranger keyboard if you need to.
Wish you the best health


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jun 26, 2020)

asherpope said:


> Sorry to hear about your situation. Just out of curiosity what's on your sample library wish list?



I dream for Spitfire Chamber Strings for a long time. And maybe Tundra, HZ Perc, Saga, Symphobia 1+2 and Sonokinetic Capriccio & Grosso.


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Jun 26, 2020)

I had to sell my house, my car, my wife and my soul. I hope to be able to sell my creations to ensure a return on investment. Not sure I'll make it


----------



## MA-Simon (Jun 26, 2020)

... I hope, it is still only 4 digits. More, I can not say.

Sample Libraries are a form of entertainment to me. So If I get 10-20h of use out of a Library that is totally worth it to me. (I play them while watching movies and such, so probably a very different user then other people)

Do not ask me what amount of money I invested in Steam games though...


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 26, 2020)

Maybe 30-35 grand? We’re taking almost 25 years, though.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jun 26, 2020)

More than a cashdown for a house...


----------



## HarmonyCore (Jun 26, 2020)

Paul Grymaud said:


> I had to sell my house, my car, my wife and my soul. I hope to be able to sell my creations to ensure a return on investment. Not sure I'll make it


 I hear you, Paul. I am on the same boat as I always look at the ROI. That's why I decided to stop buying libraries for a while to invest in my skills. I hope to create tracks like 2SFH. There's a track that drives me crazy called "Impossible" take a listen to it. However, in a Thomas Bergersen interview, he was asked about his works, how he create them and what is the process. As you might heard it hundreds of times, his answer was to start simple as much as you can and build on top. Even if you want to create a complex piece, try to achieve it by splitting it into 2 or more simple sections each has its own melody line connected together to form this complexity but this requires a while and lot of patience to practice and master. He admitted that he didn't sell for a while since the company's launch in 2006. But heck !! he got a masters degree in composition and orchestration and this explains everything.


----------



## HarmonyCore (Jun 26, 2020)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Maybe 30-35 grand? We’re taking almost 25 years, though.



Makes sense. 
My 6K is only in 8 months lol


----------



## HarmonyCore (Jun 26, 2020)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Maybe 30-35 grand? We’re taking almost 25 years, though.



But I am very curious to ask, were there sample libraries in 1995? I thought these things came out after 2002 or something.


----------



## Geomir (Jun 26, 2020)

HarmonyCore said:


> But I am very curious to ask, were there sample libraries in 1995? I thought these things came out after 2002 or something.


Sample libraries used to be _somewhat_ more expensive in the past! I have read here that EWQL Symphonic Orchestra's first price was close to $4000 (back in the past when it was first released)!

Btw I have spent a little more than $1200 in one year for music software. But it was my first year of doing this seriously and having a true goal to achieve, so I needed many things obviously (DAW, sample libraries and extra plugins among others). Still, too much for me and my low budget, but now I have almost everything I need to compose. (and yes, maybe I am lying to myself about that one!)


----------



## ptram (Jun 26, 2020)

For some reason, I can't afford a new car.

Paolo


----------



## yiph2 (Jun 26, 2020)

For me $898


----------



## HarmonyCore (Jun 26, 2020)

ptram said:


> For some reason, I can't afford a new car.
> 
> Paolo



You can always buy a new car in installments for 6 or 7 yrs


----------



## HarmonyCore (Jun 26, 2020)

Geomir said:


> Sample libraries used to be _somewhat_ more expensive in the past! I have read here that EWQL Symphonic Orchestra's first price was close to $4000 (back in the past when it was first released)!



I think it makes sense because at that time big hollywood composers and artists were the only customers. Now, the majority of the public are the customers.


----------



## ptram (Jun 26, 2020)

HarmonyCore said:


> You can always buy a new car in installments for 6 or 7 yrs


Yes, but please no USB keys!

Paolo


----------



## HarmonyCore (Jun 26, 2020)

ptram said:


> Yes, but please no USB keys!
> 
> Paolo


LOL

:emoji_key::emoji_label:


----------



## Zamenhof (Jun 26, 2020)

3400 dollars so far. But I’ve only been collecting for a couple of months and I still have my eye on a couple of expensive libraries (Strezov Storm Choir Ultimate and Spitfire HZ Collection). I do feel that my needs are covered pretty well at the moment.


----------



## HarmonyCore (Jun 26, 2020)

Zamenhof said:


> 3400 dollars so far. But I’ve only been collecting for a couple of months and I still have my eye on a couple of expensive libraries (Strazov Storm Choir Ultimate and Spitfire HZ Collection). I do feel that my needs are covered pretty well at the moment.



I am only missing AI's Jaeger and waiting for a sale but I still doubt they make any in this summer. Maybe in winter 2020. AI is very cautious in sales as they are already rich enough to do any, ya know.


----------



## ptram (Jun 26, 2020)

Paul Grymaud said:


> I had to sell my house, my car, my wife and my soul. I hope to be able to sell my creations to ensure a return on investment.


A flute or a violin would have been a better investment. Even if I’ve seen keyboard players in the metro. Laptop metro buskers, not yet.

Paolo


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 26, 2020)

HarmonyCore said:


> But I am very curious to ask, were there sample libraries in 1995? I thought these things came out after 2002 or something.


Yes, there were sample libraries in the mid-90s. I remember some excellent ones for my old ASR-10, for eg.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jun 26, 2020)

Zamenhof said:


> 3400 dollars so far. But I’ve only been collecting for a couple of months and I still have my eye on a couple of expensive libraries (Strezov Storm Choir Ultimate and Spitfire HZ Collection). I do feel that my needs are covered pretty well at the moment.



Oh, a good "full" choir is a good keyword. I only have Mercury Elements and some Synth-Presets 🤔 Looking for some light romantic melancholic "Uhhs", "Mhhs" and "Ahhs" 🧐


----------



## HarmonyCore (Jun 26, 2020)

Sunny Schramm said:


> Oh, a good "full" choir is a good keyword. I only have Mercury Elements and some Synth-Presets 🤔 Looking for some light romantic melancholic "Uhhs", "Mhhs" and "Ahhs" 🧐



I purchased the 8Dio's Quadrant in this sale but haven't downloaded them yet. Not sure if any of them let you build your own phrases. Will check later.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jun 26, 2020)

I meant more long arcs/sustains


----------



## HarmonyCore (Jun 26, 2020)

Sunny Schramm said:


> I meant more long arcs/sustains



I think they have long arcs and sustains from the YT videos I watched. Oh!! I will be disappointed if they don't have these longs.


----------



## MartinH. (Jun 26, 2020)

MA-Simon said:


> Do not ask me what amount of money I invested in Steam games though...



Now I'm curious! I probably spend slightly more on libraries than games during most years.


----------



## TomislavEP (Jun 26, 2020)

I must say that this post made me finally do the math (which is not one of my strong suits, BTW).

I've started building my collection of Kontakt libraries in 2014. According to the inventory list, if I'm not mistaken, until now I've spent abt. 4000$ only on Kontakt libraries. I should note that I generally never purchase anything without a substantial discount, though there are some (rare) exceptions from that rule.

I most often purchase libraries from smaller developers though I also have a number of titles from the heavyweights such as Spitfire Audio. The sum I came up with does not include operating systems, DAW's, plugins, NI Komplete, as well as a few other libraries, from the time before I became Kontakt / Komplete owner. With those, I estimate the grand total to be somewhere around 6600$.

As a person struggling to make a living only from music for years now, usually from my work as a live and studio musician, this is certainly a huge amount of money. On the other hand, music is my life so I look upon this as a lifelong investment. As someone said before, it would be nice if all this pays off in the future - I'm yet to start seriously exploiting my work as a composer and author.

Fortunately, I've finally entered the phase when I can say that I have pretty much everything I ever wanted to have, speaking about music software. From now on, I plan to spend minimally on new titles and instead try to turn to quality free solutions whenever possible.


----------



## HarmonyCore (Jun 26, 2020)

TomislavEP said:


> From now on, I plan to spend minimally on new titles and instead try to turn to quality free solutions whenever possible.



Speaking of quality free solutions, I tried OT's Layers and it's an amazing free orchestral library.


----------



## Sly (Jul 1, 2020)

$20 on a Black Friday deal for a Sonivox Composer set - because I have very little tolerance of computers and use Cubase more like a tape recorder with the added bonus of arrangement and mixing. I mostly use the great piano plugin that came with the Sonivox set as I don't currently own a piano 😀


----------



## artomatic (Jul 1, 2020)

30k since the days of Kurzweil (K2500) and Gigasampler.
Got really expensive since VSL, Spitfire, 8Dio, etc.


----------



## chillbot (Jul 1, 2020)

HarmonyCore said:


> But I am very curious to ask, were there sample libraries in 1995? I thought these things came out after 2002 or something.


Dang I thought you were making a joke but I guess not.

To answer: yes, and they cost a small fortune, especially for what you got in comparison to what you get now.


Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Maybe 30-35 grand? We’re taking almost 25 years, though.


You did well, I know I am well over 150k over that same time. And I'm sure that's a drop in the bucket compared to the big name composers.


----------



## Saxer (Jul 1, 2020)

Probably 30k + here too. Maybe more? I don't know. I also don't know what I payed for food the last 30 years. At least I only spent money that came from making music.

I'm old enough to tell you that sample libraries are cheaper than buying Romplers for 2K with built in 8 MB RAM. Cables not included.


----------



## robgb (Jul 1, 2020)

I do not want to know how much I've spent. But it's a lot.


----------



## BlackDorito (Jul 1, 2020)

For those of us with a little mileage on us, we have to answer the question about _recent_ purchases during the "VI Epoch" not the gear we bought in days of yore, like Yamaha DX7s and Ampex tape. [Though adding up *all* your purchases from the Very Beginning is eye-opening - gear back then was darn expensive]. So, pulling out my spreadsheet ... sum of the hypotenuse .. carry the 2 .. etc. etc. ... $8,000 on VI libraries, $3,000 on new PC/drives, $1,500 on DAW / notation / plug-ins. Holy Crap.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jul 1, 2020)

HarmonyCore said:


> Oh yes, the 6K that I mentioned? from sales and discounts !! the real price is 13K without a sale


My 8Dio full price value is around $14,000, or so they tell me. That includes 10+ of one library where there was some kind of issue with the website when I got it. I think it was a free with purchase. When the website calmed down, I had multiple licenses. Most everything else was bought very cheap. 

I do spend way too much as I generally have more money than time right now. So I grab the really good sales when they show up. I also like supporting smaller sample library companies when I can. I don't really keep track, other than I have a budget for extras and if I don't spend it on other useless stuff, it usually gets spent on something music related. 

But really, you can spend a lot less now and still get great libraries if you wait for sales and are picky.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jul 1, 2020)

ptram said:


> Yes, but please no USB keys!
> 
> Paolo


I don't know. My current key is almost as bad. It just has to be on me and I can unlock the door and start the car without actually touching it. I think there is a key hidden inside it if the battery dies. It feels like a USB key though.


----------



## cjbrett22 (Jul 1, 2020)

Easily £20k+


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 1, 2020)

I’m so glad I’ve got to the stage of walking into the living room and forgetting why I walked in there. Coupled with being bad at maths, I don't even know how to think about that.


----------



## Saxer (Jul 2, 2020)

Thousands of $$$€€€£££¥¥¥ spent... what could we have done with all that money!

If I had the money now I could instantly buy a complete studio with lots of synths and sample libraries and computer and monitors and... oh, wait...


----------



## Patryk Scelina (Jul 2, 2020)

OMG. I don't want to know


----------



## el-bo (Jul 2, 2020)

HarmonyCore said:


> I purchased the 8Dio's Quadrant in this sale but haven't downloaded them yet. Not sure if any of them let you build your own phrases. Will check later.



I’m suffering buyer’s remorse, by proxy


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 2, 2020)

No regrets... too much fun!


----------



## darcvision (Jul 2, 2020)

let's see....
VST
GPO5 100$
DAW 120$
kontakt 5 200$
8Dio Adaggieto 48$
8Dio Alto Flute 28$
8Dio 8Dioboe 8$
8Dio Epic Drum 68$
Spitfire LABS kontakt 5$
Embertone Piano 10$
Light and Sound Chamber strings 120$
Oceania 80$
Impact Soundworks brass + rhapsody percussion 100$
Sampletekk 15$

Plugin
bx SSL G 30$
bx townhouse 25$
phoenixverb 10$
TDR Slick EQ GE + TDR Limiter 25$

My earning from music : 50$


----------



## Nils Neumann (Jul 2, 2020)

Saxer said:


> Probably 30k + here too. Maybe more? I don't know. I also don't know what I payed for food the last 30 years. At least I only spent money that came from making music.
> 
> I'm old enough to tell you that sample libraries are cheaper than buying Romplers for 2K with built in 8 MB RAM. Cables not included.



But isn’t it more expensive now with all the different plugins and libraries, DAW, notation software etc to compete at a professional level?
clearly you get more value for you money now, but you kinda need a lot more different stuff then you used to? 

Could be totally wrong though.


----------



## NoOneKnowsAnything (Jul 2, 2020)

HarmonyCore said:


> My number is 6K
> What about you?


Over $30K easy if I go all the way back to ‘90s sampler libraries, the first days of Spectrasonics, Miroslav Vituos, and then gigasampler, and that does not include how much I spent on plugins 😱 Someone shoot me 😳

But if you compare that to how much I spent decades ago on synths and samplers let alone other external gear in the 1980s-1990s, that’s peanuts 🥜 and chump change!!!

This biz used to be substantial more expensive to get into than it is currently. I’d say that for $100,000 today someone could get into the biz and have a killer home studio with all the bells and whistles. 30 years ago that number was 3-6 times more than that just to partake. Yes, someone could have spent much much less for a couple of JV-1080s, a Mac, Mixer and some outboard gear, but that only would get you so far unless you can craft the entire score to paper 📝 with a pencil ✏️ which only got you anywhere if the project had the budget for live musicians or an orchestra. If it did not then you needed mucho gear usually. When you compare how expensive this could get 30 years ago a fully loaded Mac Pro actually is not that expensive as it’s covering for all the outboard external gear we used to own, or at least in my case. I used to have 40 synths, samplers and outboard effect boxes. Now I’m basically ITB 🖥 and got rid of everything.


----------



## chillbot (Jul 2, 2020)

Nils Neumann said:


> But isn’t it more expensive now with all the different plugins and libraries, DAW, notation software etc to compete at a professional level?
> clearly you get more value for you money now, but you kinda need a lot more different stuff then you used to?


Goodness no and I don't think it's even close.

For $2,500 bucks now you can get Komplete 12U, Omnisphere, and throw in a Spitfire orchestral library. Absolutely no reason you can't compete at a professional level with that. Of course you need the computer and the DAW and maybe an audio interface and monitors but that was the same back then as well.

For $2,500 bucks "back then" you could get a used Emu/Akai sampler and a couple of shaku blows. I remember taking out a $10,000 loan just in the hopes I'd be able to "compete at a professional level" knowing that it wasn't nearly enough.


----------



## MA-Simon (Jul 2, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> Now I'm curious! I probably spend slightly more on libraries than games during most years.


I have 664 games on Steam. Of course, I did not play all of those, bundles and such were a huge thing 1-2 years back. But I often check out early access games, just for maybe 1-2h. Even if it is just 10-20€ a week for some indie game. It stacks.

Most normal games are like 49€ for pc and 69€ for consoles. So it is quite easy to rack up the cost of a sample library.  But honestly, the inspiration I get from those things is mostly worth it.
Now there is a trend for more expensive games, they simply cost to much to produce. Upwards of 150Million per AAA games with a staff of 300 people. We will probably see 89€ and more soon for PS5 Games. (As a Zbrush modeler myself, I can relate to the work involved. So I would have no problem paying 100€ for stuff.)


----------



## jbuhler (Jul 3, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> I’m so glad I’ve got to the stage of walking into the living room and forgetting why I walked in there. Coupled with being bad at maths, I don't even know how to think about that.


Being bad at maths, you really need to buy the coasters for those MacPros...


----------



## Nils Neumann (Jul 3, 2020)

chillbot said:


> Goodness no and I don't think it's even close.
> 
> For $2,500 bucks now you can get Komplete 12U, Omnisphere, and throw in a Spitfire orchestral library. Absolutely no reason you can't compete at a professional level with that. Of course you need the computer and the DAW and maybe an audio interface and monitors but that was the same back then as well.
> 
> For $2,500 bucks "back then" you could get a used Emu/Akai sampler and a couple of shaku blows. I remember taking out a $10,000 loan just in the hopes I'd be able to "compete at a professional level" knowing that it wasn't nearly enough.



I stand corrected


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 6, 2020)

I think I paid $3200 for my Polymoog in the 70s.


----------



## Hywel (Jul 7, 2020)

What else would you spend the money on though - fine dining, golf club membership, mistress...


----------



## gohrev (Jul 7, 2020)

Roughly €1500 to €2000


----------



## J-M (Jul 7, 2020)

I don't know and I don't even want to know.


----------



## philamelian (Jul 7, 2020)

Around £2000 for the majority of the libraries and soft synths I frequently use. Pluuuus approximately £900 for EWQL box I spent years ago which I rarely use apart from the stormdrum and some patches now :/ (not sure this is a regret or not). I am super lucky to get komplete ultimate license as a gift from a close friend who doesn't use it.


----------



## pawelmorytko (Jul 7, 2020)

Just calculated I've spent nearly 3 grand this year alone... Don't even want to think how much I've spent over the years


----------



## ptram (Jul 7, 2020)

Why is everybody concerned for how they spent? If you are like me, you have purchased all these libraries when on sale. So, just think to how much we saved!

Paolo


----------



## Saxer (Jul 7, 2020)

Saxer said:


> I'm old enough to tell you that sample libraries are cheaper than buying Romplers for 2K with built in 8 MB RAM. Cables not included.





Nils Neumann said:


> But isn’t it more expensive now with all the different plugins and libraries, DAW, notation software etc to compete at a professional level?
> clearly you get more value for you money now, but you kinda need a lot more different stuff then you used to?
> 
> Could be totally wrong though.


No. Only the basics for professional work was worth a new middle class car until the mid 90s. No way to work without a mixing desk and at least a couple of external efx, multi track tape machine, DAT recorder plus external synths and samplers (with expensive 8MB RAM). The first payable digital mixer was the Yamaha 02R and computer couldn't handle audio. Different times.


----------



## sourcefor (Jul 7, 2020)

Too much!$!


----------



## purple (Jul 7, 2020)

~$2500ish with another ~$500 in my near future.


----------



## pawelmorytko (Jul 7, 2020)

purple said:


> ~$2500ish with another ~$500 in my near future.


CSW right? 🤣


----------



## purple (Jul 7, 2020)

pawelmorytko said:


> CSW right? 🤣


Make that ~$779


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jul 8, 2020)

If it makes anyone feel better, the average smoker spends about $3k per year on cigarettes 

A coworker spends $10 every morning at Starbuck’s....$2400 annually!

It’s all about perspective.


----------



## szurcio (Jul 8, 2020)

I don't want to think about it.


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 5, 2021)

HarmonyCore said:


> My number is 6K
> What about you?


If I add it up I'll faint.


----------



## Geomir (Mar 5, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> If it makes anyone feel better, the average smoker spends about $3k per year on cigarettes
> 
> A coworker spends $10 every morning at Starbuck’s....$2400 annually!
> 
> It’s all about perspective.


So I must start smoking (even if I hate it), then quit, and that way save $3k per year for sample libraries, while taking care of my health! Win-win! Jeremy you are the best!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 5, 2021)

Geomir said:


> So I must start smoking (even if I hate it), then quit, and that way save $3k per year for sample libraries, while taking care of my health! Win-win! Jeremy you are the best!


Here in Canada, the average price of cigarettes now is $18 a day!! I know a few guys (musicians) that smoke over a pack a day.....plus the Starbucks!


----------



## nolotrippen (Mar 5, 2021)

A lot (give or take) but a lot less than I spent on hardware synths/samplers over the years, so…


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 5, 2021)

nolotrippen said:


> A lot (give or take) but a lot less than I spent on hardware synths/samplers over the years, so…


Isn’t it crazy when you think about that? I remember getting a loan for a 486sx in 1993 to run cakewalk 2.0, I paid around $3000! That would be $6000 today. I even upgraded from 2mb Ram to a whopping 4mb.


----------



## Marsen (Mar 5, 2021)

I bought one of the first EMU IV back in the 90's for about 14.000,- Deutschmark.
It had freaking 128 MB RAM and a built in 1GB Harddrive. (and a floppy disk for system updates).


----------



## dzilizzi (Mar 5, 2021)

Marsen said:


> I bought one of the first EMU IV back in the 90's for about 14.000,- Deutschmark.
> It had freaking 128 MB RAM and a built in 1GB Harddrive. (and a floppy disk for system updates).


1GB? That was a lot.


----------



## South Thames (Mar 5, 2021)

I think there are two figures:

> how much have you spent on samples libraries

> how much have you spent on samples libraries you can actually say you have used fully/can't or couldn't have done without.

Whatever the second figure is, I can live with it and it's money well spent.

But in my case the difference between the two is, I fear, much larger than I would like and rather depressing.


----------



## Marsen (Mar 5, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> 1GB? That was a lot.


And 128 MB Ram too, yes.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 5, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Isn’t it crazy when you think about that? I remember getting a loan for a 486sx in 1993 to run cakewalk 2.0, I paid around $3000! That would be $6000 today. I even upgraded from 2mb Ram to a whopping 4mb.


I remember paying $300 for 4MB of RAM back in the early ‘90s. I was so excited and I remember holding the little thing in my hand and saying to myself wow that’s $300!


----------



## nolotrippen (Mar 5, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Isn’t it crazy when you think about that? I remember getting a loan for a 486sx in 1993 to run cakewalk 2.0, I paid around $3000! That would be $6000 today. I even upgraded from 2mb Ram to a whopping 4mb.


I hear you. My 1986 Mac SE, one 800k floppy, 40 meg drive, 4 megs of RAM, 9" screen: $1600.


----------



## cloudbuster (Mar 5, 2021)

> How much did you spend in sample libraries until now?​


Way too much already but not enough yet


----------



## InLight-Tone (Mar 5, 2021)

Let's amend that to, "How much have you spent on sample libraries, VS how much money have you made with said libraries"...(Super awkward).


----------

